
Clinton got previews of some debate questions - doener
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/the-fix/wp/2016/10/31/hacked-emails-suggest-trump-was-right-after-all-clinton-got-previews-of-some-debate-questions/?tid=sm_tw
======
sergiotapia
I'm deeply saddened that so many people I look up to and admire, publicly
support Clinton. People like Brian Cardarella, DHH, Zed, Katz, Tom Dale...

Even pg, for some reason!
[https://twitter.com/paulg/status/786511993855352833](https://twitter.com/paulg/status/786511993855352833)

"These people are so smart, how can they be so blind?" Then I start second
guessing myself, "maybe I'm the one who's wrong here?"

But the closer we get to election day the more it becomes clear that Clinton
_is_ a poor choice and has successfully framed a great choice for president as
a "racist mysoginist xolyphone polymorphy demoagog facist archanite."

So now I ask, "why do they still support her"?

Edit: This was flagged, I vouched for it. Nothing controversial about it. It's
black and white.

~~~
thesimon
> Clinton _is_ a poor choice

I agree, but the other choices are even worse.

~~~
Natsu
It could have been Bernie if Podesta's email had been spear-phished earlier
[1], before the DNC was able to backstab Bernie [2].

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12826552](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12826552)
/ [https://wikileaks.org/podesta-
emails/emailid/34899](https://wikileaks.org/podesta-emails/emailid/34899)

[2] [http://heavy.com/news/2016/07/wikileaks-emails-clinton-
berni...](http://heavy.com/news/2016/07/wikileaks-emails-clinton-bernie-list-
directory-photos-most-damaging-worst-rhode-island-delegate-fec-jvf/)

~~~
toomuchtodo
There may still be time depending on how quickly Comey moves ;)

------
Eleopteryx
>“One of the questions directed to HRC tomorrow is from a woman with a rash,”
Brazile writes in the subject line of an email to Jennifer Palmieri and John
Podesta. In the body of the email, she adds: “Her family has lead poison and
she will ask what, if anything, will Hillary do as president to help the ppl
of Flint.” The description matches what Flint resident Lee-Ann Walters asked
at the debate.

Couldn't the question be reasonably estimated based on the fact that the woman
is from Flint and that her family has lead poisoning?

Imagine somehow Brazile gets the drop not on the question itself, but the name
of the person that the question is coming from. She Googles this person's full
name. What comes up when you google "Lee-Ann Walters"?

[http://michiganradio.org/post/mom-helped-uncover-what-was-
re...](http://michiganradio.org/post/mom-helped-uncover-what-was-really-going-
flint-s-water)

Gee, I wonder what she's going to ask at the debate?

------
mudil
As Matt Drudge wrote on twitter recently, "Media CAN'T cover WikiLeaks Podesta
shitstorm - because so much of it involves them! Will take a generation to
recover from this corruption."

~~~
Natsu
This is being downvoted. I guess it's people who don't trust Drudge,
especially without sources, which certainly isn't unreasonable.

However, there have been some very disturbing items involving the press other
than this story of the CNN leaks. For example, here's what appears to be
evidence of an illegal joint fundraiser between the DNC and the Washington
Post:

[http://heavy.com/news/2016/07/wikileaks-emails-clinton-
berni...](http://heavy.com/news/2016/07/wikileaks-emails-clinton-bernie-list-
directory-photos-most-damaging-worst-rhode-island-delegate-fec-jvf/3/)

Note how the DNC lawyers are against this plan.

------
mabbo
Clinton has been handed such an easy election- her opponent has made every
mistake in the book, and then even made up new ones no one expected- and
still, Clinton resorts to dumb things like this to try to get ahead. Why? For
what purpose?

If this is for real and she loses, she'll deserves it.

------
insickness
There are so many dirty things coming out about Clinton every day, it's hard
to keep track. In a normal campaign cycle this would be huge news.

~~~
tdb7893
It depends if the Clinton campaign encouraged her or ignored her. It changes
it a lot for me how Clinton actually responded to the emails. Those questions
seemed kinda obvious so it doesn’t look like it would’ve made any difference
in the campaign but if she was actively trying to cheat then it’s a big deal
to me. It bothers me that the article doesn’t really give context to the
situation.

~~~
Natsu
Read Wikileaks on this. The emails are DKIM validated, so the charges of
modification are bogus (and I think they stopped floating that one).

Yes, it's hard to put it all into context, but there are several emails that
give debate questions before the debates.

You're right that there was no good reason to cheat, but I've read the emails
myself long before this article and they're damning on that point.

~~~
tdb7893
Ya, my main problem is I feel like I'm just being manipulated this election.
Hillary supporters try to convince me that Trump is the devil and Trump
supporters are trying to convince me that all Hillary has ever done is scheme
against the American people

~~~
Natsu
To some extent, they're both right.

Podesta's emails definitely show a lot of rotten things, loads of scheming,
backstabbing everyone (especially Bernie). Nobody trusts each other and for
very good reason. The scandals are bad, but one of the things I find the worst
is just how much they _hate_ each other and the honest truth that they appear
to spend all their time backstabbing. They've faked a ton of stories as well.

As for Trump, well, you know.

------
Natsu
Here's the other one they link to in passing, just for reference:

=====

[https://wikileaks.org/podesta-
emails/emailid/38478](https://wikileaks.org/podesta-emails/emailid/38478)

Subject: One of the questions directed to HRC tomorrow is from a woman with a
rash

Her family has lead poison and she will ask what, if anything, will Hillary do
as president to help the ppl of Flint. Folks, I did a service project today.
It's so tragic. And what's worse, some homes have not been tested and it's
important to encourage seniors to also get tested. Sent from Donna's I Pad.
Follow me on twitter @donnabrazile

=====

Reading /r/wikileaks has been fascinating this year. There are all sorts of
things going on, like Tim Kaine having been assured of the VP nomination a
rather long time ago and speculation that this was why he stepped aside so
that Hillary could pass the top DNC spot over to DWS and effectively take
control.

There were also emails showing how early they planned to backstab Bernie. One
Bernie "supporter" appears to have doing it for the sole purpose of being in a
position of drawing the Bernout vote back to Hillary afterwards. Not to
mention how they planned to make people feel like he "won" something in the
end:

"So if we "give" Bernie this in the Convention's rules committee, his people
will think they've "won" something from the Party Establishment. And it
functionally doesn't make any difference anyway. They win. We don't lose.
Everyone is happy."

[https://www.wikileaks.org/podesta-
emails/emailid/5423](https://www.wikileaks.org/podesta-emails/emailid/5423)

There's a good, long list of the Bernie/DNC-related emails here if you want
more with links to the original emails.

[http://heavy.com/news/2016/07/wikileaks-emails-clinton-
berni...](http://heavy.com/news/2016/07/wikileaks-emails-clinton-bernie-list-
directory-photos-most-damaging-worst-rhode-island-delegate-fec-jvf/)

------
muse900
I am not American, but really feel for you guys.

Here in Europe they advertise Trump as the Devil and Clinton as the best for
the job etc.

Its very controversial, while I believe that Trump says things that no human
being should be saying, you have Clinton on the other hand that seems like she
should be in a pending trial for breaking the law.

It will be very hard for you to choose in between, I think though that whoever
comes out to be the winner its not going to be a good outcome.

~~~
B1FF_PSUVM
> they advertise Trump as the Devil

When all this blows over, the guys holding the bag will be the "reference"
media.

The Clinton voters know how much they turned a blind eye.

The Trump voters know how much they smeared.

The amused (or horrified) onlookers will know what a worthless lot of liars
they are.

Guarded prognosis, but probably "journalism" is dead.

------
MrZongle2
Related thread, NYT article:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12840068](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12840068)

------
nanch
I'm not sure why this would be flagged and tagged dead, I vouched for it.

As a matter of respect for the HN medium, you don't flag articles you simply
"don't like". That said, this seems like important and relevant discourse.

While this article is technically "Off-Topic" [1]; with all the discussion
over YC's Peter Thiel supporting Trump, I'd expect something as black-and-
white as this to be non-controversial.

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

------
oldmanjay
It's becoming very clear that no matter who wins, we all lose. I can't
possibly express enough disappointment that the American political process has
co-opted the tagline from Alien vs. Predator.

~~~
gragas
No. Trump is much better than someone who will be arrested.

------
cloudwalking
The article mentions two instances where Clinton received questions before a
public appearance, yet in both appearances those questions weren't asked. I
think we need some more evidence before pitchforks come out.

~~~
mcphilip
You are incorrect. From Bloomberg:

>A day before the March 6 debate sponsored by CNN in Flint, Brazile allegedly
wrote Podesta and Jennifer Palmieri, the Clinton campaign’s communications
director, that a woman from the town “has lead poison and she will ask what,
if anything, will Hillary do as president to help the ppl of Flint.” During
the town hall, Lee-Anne Walters, who had a son who had stopped growing and a
daughter who lost her hair, asked Clinton and Vermont Senator Bernie Sanders,
her primary rival, whether they would “make a personal promise” to make the
removal of lead a requirement for public waters in their first 100 days in
office, according to transcripts of the debate provided by CNN. Both did.

~~~
cloudwalking
Sorry, I didn't read Bloomberg. I read the Washington Post article which is
linked here.

I think it's also worth considering that given both candidates were talking to
people in Flint, _of course_ they are thinking before hand about the problems
in Flint and how they would address them. What else would they talk about?

~~~
Natsu
The Washington Post is a very partisan source this election, given that they
appear to have been things like holding illegal fundraisers with the DNC:

[http://heavy.com/news/2016/07/wikileaks-emails-clinton-
berni...](http://heavy.com/news/2016/07/wikileaks-emails-clinton-bernie-list-
directory-photos-most-damaging-worst-rhode-island-delegate-fec-jvf/3/)

